# Humboldt Bottling Works mystery bottle



## rosietheriviter (Apr 26, 2014)

I found this bottle in Omaha.  I consulted the internet and a good friend who is a bottle collector.  I can't find it anywhere.  It is about 7.5 inches tall, really heavy.  Says Humboldt Bottling Works, Humboldt, NE Contents 7 1/2 oz.  Bottle has a light seam but seems like it probably was blown into a mold.  Any info on the manufacturer or what might have been the original contents?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi, is it machine made (seams go to the top)?Another interesting business was located in the Windsor Hotel - the Humboldt Bottling Works. Founded by Steve Kraus in 1931, this business was involved in the making, bottling and distributing of soft drinks to the surrounding area. The mixing and carbonizing of the soft drinks was done in small batches because it was very important to have just enough carbon in the mixture. After a few years the business moved out of the Windsor, and Kraus sold the business in 1934. FROM


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 27, 2014)

Never mind, I guess that ones in Canada.[]Nebr is listed in 1922 and 25 guides.


----------



## ScottBSA (Apr 27, 2014)

If you look at the back of the bottle near the bottom or on the bottom, you should see some letters or numbers and letters.  If you can take a picture of them or tell us what they are, we can probably tell you who made the bottle.  What made you pick up the bottle?  I made that mistake and have been picking them up for 50 years. Scott


----------



## rosietheriviter (Apr 27, 2014)

I have always loved bottles, have bought and sold for years.  I guess I was fascinated by this one because I couldn't find hardly anything on the internet about it.  I am from Nebraska and never heard of Humboldt Bottling Works.  There is a very light seam that goes to the top.  Bottom is VERY thick and uneven.  It looks like it says 24 S1 or 24 51  maybe the 2 is really a 3?    I have a lot more pics in my imagevent bottle folder if you want to see them:  http://imageevent.com/rosietheriviter3/bottles?n=0There is a flaw or crack in the back of it, odd shaped and I can't feel it from the outside.  You can see it in the other photos.


----------



## jays emporium (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't know a thing about the history of the bottling company but I do know a few things about the bottle since I have had a couple of those before.  I'm pretty sure from the picture your bottle is machine made and dates from around 1920.  It contained a soft drink.  They used the same bottle for all flavors at that time, like grape or orange soda.  The bottles brought about $10 each when I sold them on ebay a year ago.  I got mine in a collection I bought in northeast Kansas.


----------



## rosietheriviter (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks so much!  I really appreciate it!  What guide book do you recommend?


----------



## ScottBSA (Apr 27, 2014)

Rosie, check out www.glassbottlemarks.com for stuff about bottle manufacturers.  An excellent and well documented site.  The 24 S 1 is most likely a 1924 production date from the American Bottle Company plant at Streator, Illinois. The 1 is probably a mold number. Scott


----------

